# Lower abdominal pelvic pain



## Elle86 (Mar 17, 2014)

I am really confused if what I have is just IBS or something more. I have been having lower abdominal pain, in the pelvic area, for a few weeks now. It started off as cramping, like period cramps, then started to become burning pain. I was tested for a UTI but it was negative, as well as had a pelvic ultrasound which came back normal. The pelvic ultrasound was extremely painful, I cried, and it caused me more pain..the tech was pressing hard especially on the side, my hip bone, my pelvic bone..and since then I've been having bone pain.

This past year I've had an H pylori stomach infection which left me with heartburn/acid re flux. I am on the PPI dexilant. I had an endoscopy and colonoscopy and both were normal. I was having pain on my right side throughout the year and kept thinking it was my gallbladder was nothing was shown in the ultrasounds or X rays I had for that.

I went to the dr today she thinks I may have gas in my intestine. I have been bloated. I'm 28, 4'11'' and 93 lbs so bloating is noticable and uncomfortable for me. I don't consider myself to suffer from constipation but if I don't have a BM for a day or two I do feel more pain. I asked her about endometrosis, she said probably not because it's pain just before and during my period. My periods are normal. I have not missed one in five years, they are not heavy, I get cramps the first day but if I take Tylenol they go away so nothing serious.

My dr hasn't suggested a CAT Scan. She prescribed me lax a day, said try it for a week, and see what happens.

What should I do from here?


----------



## Amanda Nicole (Jul 14, 2013)

Hmmm... have you noticed any connections with food at all? Did anything out of the ordinary happen around the time the pain started? How long do you plan to stay on the PPI for? PPIs could cause more issues the longer you use them - they reduce stomach acid, which will affect your stomach's ability to kill off harmful pathogens and reduce your ability to utilize certain nutrients (leading to deficiencies), etc. If you want to get off the PPIs, you'll want to work with your doc to get off them gradually (since going cold turkey can cause a lot of pain). Just something to keep in mind. Also, food can affect us in many strange ways, so I wouldn't be surprised if there was a dietary component involved here. Have you made any changes to your eating? Have you done any micronutrient testing or food sensitivity testing?


----------



## jilliantodd (Jan 20, 2015)

Pelvic pain is pain in the lowest part of your abdomen and pelvis. In women, pelvic pain may refer to symptoms arising from the reproductive or urinary systems or from musculoskeletal sources.Depending on its source, pelvic pain may be dull or sharp; it may be constant or off and on and it may be mild, moderate or severe. Pelvic pain can sometimes radiate to your lower back.
It may be a harmless sign of fertility, a digestive disorder like IBS, or a red flag for a life-threatening emergency. Be sure to see your doctor for proper diagnosis and treatment.


----------



## jolyajones (Feb 26, 2015)

ya..you are all right. Some time these are very harmful for every one.


----------



## SaraMartin (Mar 27, 2015)

Abdominal/pelvic pain that is similar to that of period cramping may indicate a problem in a reproductive organ (like the pain around your ovaries or uterus).

This includes conditions such as endometriosis (when tissue from the uterus is displaced to somewhere else like the pelvic wall or ovaries), uterine fibroids (thick bands of muscular and fibrous tissue in the uterus), ovarian cysts, ovarian cancer (rare), or pelvic inflammatory disease (PID) infection of the reproductive organs, usually from a sexually transmitted disease.

If you have pain in your ovary area, you might have an ovarian cyst. I have experienced that same type of pain whenever I have had an ovarian cyst. I was also diagnosed with endometriosis in 2007 which caused me severe pelvic pain and intense and painful period cramping.

If a gynaecological reason cannot be found for the pain you are experiencing, then it could be a gastroenterology problem which could be caused by excessive gas, chronic constipation, viral gastroenteritis (stomach flu), IBS (Irritable bowel syndrome), heartburn or indigestion, gastroesophageal reflux, ulcers, cholecystitis (inflammation of the gallbladder) with or without gallstones, appendicitis (inflammation of the appendix), diverticular disease, including inflammation of small pouches that form in the large intestines (diverticulitis), bowel obstruction (in addition to pain, this causes nausea, bloating, vomiting, and inability to pass gas or stool), food allergies, food poisoning (salmonella, shigella), hernia, kidney stones, UTI's (urinary tract infections), pancreatitis (inflammation of the pancreas) or dissecting abdominal aortic aneurysm (bleeding into the wall of the aorta).

Based on your symptoms and what you wrote, I would recommend that you should see your doctor/gynaecologist again or get a second opinion and if nothing is found that you see a gastroenterologist just to rule out any serious GI causes.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the comprehensive list of possible explanations, SaraMartin.


----------

